# how to overclock a cpu



## randyb05 (Oct 24, 2008)

can someone tell me 
how to overclock a cpu intel core 2 quad, 2.4ghz, q6600, 8mb cache


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

We have a forum designed specifically for this. .
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f273/


----------

